# Thin Hot BBQ SANDWICH Sauce Recipe



## Will_Crump (Sep 19, 2018)

I live in West Tennessee. Any of you who live in this area have at some point ate a BBQ sandwich sold by these little roadside BBQ shacks. I'm not talking about chain restaurants like Corky's, etc.  I'm talking about these little "hole-in-the-wall" dives that are small and humble, but have the most amazing meat and sandwich sauce.

For years I have been trying to find a recipe that makes this thin, hot flavorful sauce for my own home use, but all I can ever find are recipes for sauces that are meant to be used for cooking ribs, chicken, etc.

I want to find a recipe for that thin delicious barbecue sauce signature to these little roadside BBQ shacks.  Any ideas?


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi Will, Welcome to SMF!

I don't know, but what comes to mind is thinner type BBQ sauces like some of the commercially available ones.
But I went looking and found some really interesting ones, including a Memphis one.
Check out these Top 10 Pulled Pork BBQ Sauces.

Makes me hungry to roast some pork....


----------



## Will_Crump (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks, Sonny!! :-)
I am so glad I found this place and people who are willing to help.  I guess it's understandable, but competition pit masters only sell their recipes and knowledge while restaurant owner's clam up as if guarding an ancient Chinese secret.


----------



## gmh313 (Sep 19, 2018)

1/2 gallon apple cider vinegar
1.5 cups sugar
2 cups ketchup preferably made with no high fructose
1/2 cup worcestershire
4 tablespoons crushed red flakes
3 teaspoons chili powder
table spoon cumin
2 teaspoon onion
2 teaspoon garlic
couple extra shakes of hotsauce to taste

mix all up, bring to a simmer and you're good to go. The vinegar keeps it safe to store at room temp for weeks, you'll go through it quicker than you think. Used it on my pulled pork for the boys on Monday...worked well.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 19, 2018)

Will_Crump said:


> Thanks, Sonny!! :)
> I am so glad I found this place and people who are willing to help.  I guess it's understandable, but competition pit masters only sell their recipes and knowledge while restaurant owner's clam up as if guarding an ancient Chinese secret.



Yep. But as you can see, most here are happy to share. :D
OK, I'm gonna run out and get me some Butt, and some Apple pellets. :)


----------



## Will_Crump (Sep 19, 2018)

Did my thread give you a hankerin' for some BBQ?;)


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 19, 2018)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Will_Crump (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks, flatbroke!! Good to be here.
I finally found a think tank for connoisseurs of fine barbecue!!


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 19, 2018)

Will_Crump said:


> Did my thread give you a hankerin' for some BBQ?;)



Oh, I'm easy. Especially when I have time on my hands.
Now I have a chunk of pork loin thawed out for jerky, and a chunka Boston Butt in the fridge.
Now things will get busy as a cat coverin scat on a tin roof. o_O


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Oh, I'm easy. Especially when I have time on my hands.
> Now I have a chunk of pork loin thawed out for jerky, and a chunka Boston Butt in the fridge.
> Now things will get busy as a cat coverin scat on a tin roof. o_O


Wait till you start adding in curing back bacon and hams... ..


----------



## Will_Crump (Sep 19, 2018)

I don't know how to cure bacon or ham.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 19, 2018)

Will_Crump said:


> I don't know how to cure bacon or ham.


My child you shall learn here... It's actually not hard. It's just a matter of following the right steps


----------



## Will_Crump (Sep 19, 2018)

Is this what is called Charceutery?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 19, 2018)

Will_Crump said:


> Is this what is called Charceutery?


Close enough, I can never spell it right with out google. But yes, the art of curing meat. :)


----------



## Will_Crump (Sep 19, 2018)

Charcuterie is the correct spelling

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charcuterie


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi Will, and welcome to the site. Are you looking for a yellow or red sauce. I'm not sure which they serve down in Tenn. 

Chris


----------



## Will_Crump (Sep 20, 2018)

Good morning, Chris! I am looking for a thin red sauce that is so common in my area.  I am an hour east of Memphis and I'm trying to find a recipe for the thin, hot delicious barbecue sauces that barbecue cooks at these little roadside barbecue shacks put on their sandwiches. 

If you've ever been in West Tennessee or the mid-south and stopped off at one of these little "hole-in-the-wall" establishments, they are far from fancy, but boy!! They sure make some good barbecue and the hot barbecue sauce they put on their sandwiches is to die for.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 20, 2018)

Here's one from the Carolina's. I'm not sure if it's close to what your looking for, but the wife and I enjoy it. It's a good base and you can tweak it to your liking - like adding more cayenne. 

1.5 cups cider vinegar.
.5 cup of katchup
1.5 tbsp brown suger
.5 tsp of cayenne pepper, onion and garlic powder
.5 tsp of kosher salt. 
Heat on low until all ingredients are combined well. 

Chris


----------



## Will_Crump (Sep 20, 2018)

Sounds promising.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 20, 2018)

Welcome and now you see how awesome this sight is. Look under the forum heading scroll down and find all kinds of info list in groups of what they pertain to such as beef or pork .

Warren


----------



## Will_Crump (Sep 20, 2018)

Will do. Already learned how to make ABT!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 20, 2018)

I still advocate for making your own sauce Will to not use ketchup as a base. It's full of sugar, which means you'll be trying to fight that whilst achieving a good heat level. Better off using tomato paste and thinning it as needed with ACV/Wine/Water. I like White Wine to thin because it adds a certain crispness to the sauce.


----------

